# Question about masks in restaurants



## applecruncher (Jun 29, 2020)

For those eating out:
Do you keep your mask on until you order, then eat, then put your mask back on as you're leaving?


----------



## charry (Jun 29, 2020)

I’m told masks are the worse germ carrier ........very unhygienic......


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 29, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> For those eating out:
> Do you keep your mask on until you order, then eat, then put your mask back on as you're leaving?


keep your mask on as you order and while you wait for your food. you can take it off to eat then put it back on before you leave. however, if you can avoid eating in the restaurant i would do so.


----------



## win231 (Jun 29, 2020)

When you remove your mask, what do you do with it?  Probably set it down on a surface, put it in your pocket or put it in your purse?  That can contaminate it, then you'll put it back on your face.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 29, 2020)

win231 said:


> When you remove your mask, what do you do with it?  Probably set it down on a surface, put it in your pocket or put it in your purse?  That can contaminate it, then you'll put it back on your face.


procedures at work are that we lay a napkin on the table and place the mask on that and cover it with another napkin. i put them in my pocket or purse because i think it's worse putting it on the table where we are eating.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 29, 2020)

win231 said:


> When you remove your mask, what do you do with it?  Probably set it down on a surface, put it in your pocket or put it in your purse?  That can contaminate it, then you'll put it back on your face.


I'm guessing that people pull their mask down under their chin while eating. But I don't know


----------



## StarSong (Jun 29, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> I'm guessing that people pull their mask down under their chin while eating. But I don't know


That would be my guess, too.  

If I were eating in a restaurant I'd wear a mask and bring a clean mask in a clean paper lunch bag, plus an extra lunch bag. When my food arrived, I'd remove the mask I was wearing, put it in the empty paper bag and place that in my purse. 

When finished eating I'd put on the unused mask, fold up the paper bag and put that in my purse.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 29, 2020)

the idea is to get the mask off so the front of it where all the covid stuff is gonna be wouldn't be touching your face while you eat.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 29, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> the idea is to get the mask off so the front of it where all the covid stuff is gonna be wouldn't be touching your face while you eat.


Also sanitize your hands after returning the menu!!!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jun 29, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> For those eating out:
> Do you keep your mask on until you order, then eat, then put your mask back on as you're leaving?


Olive Garden requests that you enter with mask in place,get seated and have it on if you leave the table for any reason.
we took ours off while we checked the menu and discussed choices and ate,of course.
the menu was photocopied and tossed and every other table was used.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 29, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Also sanitize your hands after returning the menu!!!!!


actually you don't even have to touch the menu. if you know what you want just ask them if they have it. that's what i would advise.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 29, 2020)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> Olive Garden requests that you enter with mask in place,get seated and have it on if you leave the table for any reason.
> we took ours off while we checked the menu and discussed choices and ate,of course.
> the menu was photocopied and tossed and every other table was used.


disposable menus are a good thing.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 29, 2020)

I won't be eating at a restaurant anytime soon.  I just think it's too much risk to take for the convenience/pleasure of eating out.  Many of our restaurants are still closed anyway.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 29, 2020)

i know this is difficult for everyone but, if there's no outdoor seating and it's possible to dine at home it would be best to get it to go. it's too hard to find seating that's far enough away from others and you're increasing your exposure time by dining in. jmo.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 29, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> I won't be eating at a restaurant anytime soon.  I just think it's too much risk to take for the convenience/pleasure of eating out.


me either


----------



## charry (Jun 29, 2020)

God what a palava......im glad I don’t go out ......


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 29, 2020)

at work there are staggered lunch breaks and i usually take the later one when there's less people in the cafeteria to aid in limiting myself to more exposure.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 29, 2020)

charry said:


> God what a palava......im glad I don’t go out ......


what the heck is a palava?


----------



## charry (Jun 29, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> at work there are staggered lunch breaks and i usually take the later one when there's less people in the cafeteria to aid in limiting myself to more exposure.





MarciKS said:


> what the heck is a palava?





A right carry on ....  just to have a meal out ..


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 29, 2020)

charry said:


> A right carry on ....  just to have a meal out ..


Well this is the middle of a pandemic. It's to be expected. LOL


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 29, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> disposable menus are a good thing.


or better yet, check their menu online before going to the restaurant.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 29, 2020)

Yup yup


----------



## Wren (Jun 29, 2020)

charry said:


> God what a palava......im glad I don’t go out ......


Me neither,I couldn’t be bothered with all that messing around, hardly a relaxing meal out, but I’m in the minority as restaurants and cafes are packed in my corner of the world .....


----------



## charry (Jun 29, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Well this is the middle of a pandemic. It's to be expected. LOL




Then you should be indoors ..!!.....stay indoors, stay safe, that’s what boris tell us...


----------



## win231 (Jun 29, 2020)

charry said:


> God what a palava......im glad I don’t go out ......


LOL.  Thanks for the opportunity to learn a new word.


----------



## win231 (Jun 29, 2020)

Folks, you've probably seen sterile procedure when watching how a surgeon gets ready to work.  Notice how after washing hands, he holds his hands up so he doesn't touch anything, then the nurse dries them & the nurse puts on his gloves.
Yes, I realize we're not doing surgery, but the issue is, once our mask touches anything, we we've exposed it to whatever bacteria or virus was on that surface.  Then, if we put it back on, we're introducing our nose & mouth to everything it picked up.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 29, 2020)

charry said:


> Then you should be indoors ..!!.....stay indoors, stay safe, that’s what boris tell us...


You're the one that said it was a big palava. LOL! I don't go out to eat. I'm not stupid.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 29, 2020)

win231 said:


> Folks, you've probably seen sterile procedure when watching how a surgeon gets ready to work.  Notice how after washing hands, he holds his hands up so he doesn't touch anything, then the nurse dries them & the nurse puts on his gloves.
> Yes, I realize we're not doing surgery, but the issue is, once our mask touches anything, we we've exposed it to whatever bacteria or virus was on that surface.  Then, if we put it back on, we're introducing our nose & mouth to everything it picked up.


There is no such thing as a completely sterile environment. No matter what you do. But that's no excuse to go running amuck in it and making matters worse.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 30, 2020)

win231 said:


> Folks, you've probably seen sterile procedure when watching how a surgeon gets ready to work.  Notice how after washing hands, he holds his hands up so he doesn't touch anything, then the nurse dries them & the nurse puts on his gloves.
> *Yes, I realize we're not doing surgery, but the issue is, once our mask touches anything, we we've exposed it to whatever bacteria or virus was on that surface.  Then, if we put it back on, we're introducing our nose & mouth to everything it picked up.*


That's why, if going out to eat, I'd use a new mask after eating.  
It's academic for me right now though because I don't go out to eat. No indoor or outdoor dining yet, and have no idea when I'll feel safe to do either. 

I keep extra fabric masks, gloves and paper bags in my car.


----------

